
Meet Snow, Snapchat's Competition in Asia - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/meet-snow-snapchats-competition-in-asia-2293365044.html?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_axiosam
======
pencilpup223
Interesting timing for this piece, what with Snap's IPO today. Wonder if this
will prove to be another Uber/Didi situation.

